# Specfying gmake within Makefile



## balanga (Oct 23, 2018)

Is there a way to specify using `gmake` within a Makefile?

ie can I include
	
	



```
MAKE = gmake
```
 within a Makefile to invoke `gmake`?

Would mean that when I run `make` it would actually run `gmake`?


----------



## kpa (Oct 23, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/uses.html

See the gmake entry.


----------

